# B&S starter c-ring tools 19522 & 19435 - needed?



## kallsop (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it possible to replace a starter gear without the c-ring special tools 19522 remover and 19435 installer? I have the new aluminum gear installed on the flywheel, now looking to change the starter gear.

Thx.

B&S 28N707-0141 engine


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

it is possible but the tools save alot of cusing bloody nuckles and looking for flying parts good luck


----------



## kallsop (Aug 14, 2006)

I hear you - but it's more than $50 of tools to replace a 1cent c-ring. Just wondering how much aggravation it is to do without.


----------

